
How I Went from Sales to Full Stack Developer - gregborrelly
http://wiseprogrammer.com/2017/07/04/my-journey-from-sales-to-becoming-a-full-stack-web-developer/
======
_e
Congrats on the transition. Your call for assistance might yield extra results
if you create a landing page with a mock screenshot of Quixotic.

Any hesitation to open source it now even if the project is in its early
stages?

------
nunez
lol that's funny I'm trying to do the reverse! everyone wants me to be an
engineer even though I'm trying hard to get more face time with leadership and
such.

